# Ordner öffnen nach Klick auf einen Button



## tomtom0351 (27. Apr 2010)

Hallo 

Ich habe ein kleines Java-Problem:

Ich nutze das Werkzeug Netbeans, und möchte in ein Frame gern ein Swing-Button einfügen, sodass nach dem Klick auf diesen Button sich ein Ordner im Dateimanager öffnet. Also sozusagen der Arbeitsplatz...

Kennt jemand den Quellcode für einen solchen Befehl?

Wäre toll wenn mir jemand helfen könnte.

DANKE


----------



## Ebenius (27. Apr 2010)

```
java.awt.Desktop.getDesktop().open(myFile);
```
Ebenius


----------



## tomtom0351 (27. Apr 2010)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort.
Ich habe dann folgendes versucht:


```
private void button1ActionPerformed(java.awt.event.ActionEvent evt)
{
java.awt.Desktop.getDesktop().open(C:\\);
}
```

...nur leider funktioniert es immer noch nicht. Ich habe keine Ahnung woran das liegen könnte.

Hat jemand noch eine Idee???


----------



## Ebenius (27. Apr 2010)

Probier mal: 
	
	
	
	





```
private void button1ActionPerformed(java.awt.event.ActionEvent evt)
{
java.awt.Desktop.getDesktop().browse(new File("C:\\").toURI());
}
```
Ebenius


----------

